# My art with DP



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...great stuff


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Me LOL :shock:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I like it.
Sums up DP pretty well :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Me LOL :shock:


did you fall asleeep...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been asleep for almost a year now


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I noticed this the other day, although I wasn't aware you had sprayed it. "Winner"


----------



## Alisa (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello...

I'm Alisa.

I just joined tonight and I saw your art, and it's amazing. I have so many pieces of my own and and some are similar to yours but others are completely opposite....

It's great to see that I'm not the only one changing depersonalization in art.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Is the first one inspired by the book stranger in the mirror? 
I realy like the paintings you show, i think the 2e is the most nice one. But i recognise my own feelings in all of them. Nice work


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I love your art.
Is there such a thing as depersonalization art?

I would love to show it to DP and Non DP people and compare reactions.

It just proves that there is something in us, even if we do not feel it.

Invisible depth. It seems to me that it is more important than ever to do your art and boy do you have something to say!

Nice work!!!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

love ya work mate!

Art is probably the best way to express DP.

I like this one...


surfingisfun001 said:


>


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.  They are all inspired by pink floyd and of course my DP.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> All I can say is WOW.


Its so god damn moving. I love it. 
Kenny and I are cooking up something (not meth) to make good use of these paintings of his.


----------



## g00SE (Sep 19, 2008)

dude these are so good keep it up


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Kenny, your work also reminds me of Pink Floyd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Fish Fingers said:


> Kenny, your work also reminds me of Pink Floyd & a book I have.


They don't "remind me" of them because they are "the same".


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes these are the images that inspired me to paint these pictures. They aren't the same though. If they were the same I would have used a copy machine instead of my own hands. I like to add my own twist and see the meaning behind them in a different perspective than Roger Waters and whoever drew the picture on the book, therefore they are not the same. They are very inspiring and capturing images though.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is WOW.
> ...





g00SE said:


> dude these are so good keep it up


Thanks guys :!:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Yes these are the images that inspired me to paint these pictures. They aren't the same though. If they were the same I would have used a copy machine instead of my own hands. I like to add my own twist and see the meaning behind them in a different perspective than Roger Waters and whoever drew the picture on the book, therefore they are not the same. They are very inspiring and capturing images though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, noticed you changed the title of the thread, now why would you do that Kenny, I mean if you really felt it was your own then you would have left it, I still think it's good though.
Dont let anybody change your mind, no one can change you, they can only change the way you feel about yourself or the way you think others see you :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

FUck it - Greg your right. I am going to change it back. Thank you man. You are cool.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some more....These are older ones from very low times of my life.

This one I based off the song "Hey You" by Pink Floyd




 (specifically part 1:23-130)

I painted this the morning after i attempted to commit suicide having hoped not to wake up. You can't tell because the picture is so small but in there are the words "Hey you, can you hear me?"


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, nice work Kenny.
I wish I could get motivated to start painting again.
That's it eh, fuck what anyone thinks, it's just _their_ opinion.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Greg


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

That graffiti thing is cool, on what kinda location do you have sprayed it?


----------



## kinziee8 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow amazing!! 
my fav. though is the one that says things are not what they seem.
Man see I'm not skilled enough to do art.
haha


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

I love these.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Amazing! These blow me away.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I legitimatly enjoy seeing all this great art. I encourage you to keep it up. For the past hour Ive been thinking about spray painting "depersonalization" everywhere.
And the PF references!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Brando2600 said:


> I legitimatly enjoy seeing all this great art. I encourage you to keep it up. For the past hour Ive been thinking about spray painting "depersonalization" everywhere.
> And the PF references!


Do it


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Man i am flabbergasted!! I'm so jealous, you really have a gift. You're really lucky to be able to express youself that way. Do you spray paint much? I've tried it once and its really difficult to colour something in after you spray the outline and its tricky to make it not drip everywhere.
Anyway my fave is the 2nd painting and i love the photo (the 4th one u posted), the colous are amazing. Keep it up!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey thanks







I think I did the inside of the spray first and then the outside. I don't really spray paint much just things about DP from time to time so the folks headed on the train from LA to San Diego see the word.


----------



## brighter_dreamer (Sep 3, 2010)

love your stuff mann, i try to express my emotions of DP with art too.. feel alot better afterwards


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mersedes said:


> love your stuff mann, i try to express my emotions of DP with art too.. feel alot better afterwards


thanks I appreciate the comments. it's a great way to express yourself. writing poetry and stories helps me express emotions too.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I love your art. It inspires me to pick up painting again.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Those are truly awesome Kenny. Keep at it.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

very impressing art ! I try to express DP in my novels.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

It's great...I think you should open a flickr or etsy account and display/sell your paintings on those things. My paintings are on flickr and etsy, I can show you through pm if you're interested but I won't wont on these boards ;| How do you get the motivation to do art? I hardly do and only do it in class mostly ;\


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

babybowrain said:


> It's great...I think you should open a flickr or etsy account and display/sell your paintings on those things. My paintings are on flickr and etsy, I can show you through pm if you're interested but I won't wont on these boards ;| How do you get the motivation to do art? I hardly do and only do it in class mostly ;\


That sounds really cool, I'll have to look into that. For sure send me a PM, I'd love to see your stuff. As for motivation, it's really super hard. My friend and I just cleared out our garage and set up an art studio. We hung paintings all around, set up shelves, eisles (sp?) , a couch and made it totally bitching. Since then I've only painted for a few hours because it's really hard to get inspired. Sometimes I will see things that give me ideas of things to paint that kinda show what DP is like, like in a few of the paintings in this thread. Writing helps me express myself too. I totally relate to being unmotivated though.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

danxiety said:


> very impressing art ! I try to express DP in my novels.


Have you published any?


----------



## Kawaii-Imooto (Dec 1, 2010)

Those painting are scary. I don't know why but it makes my heart speed up.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


Big like!


----------



## BlackParasol (Nov 25, 2010)

These are amazing!


----------



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

Man you're mad talented, I love the contrasting done of the face on the "Things are not what they seem" painting. Painting with acrylics and spray paint and one of the two hardest things for me and you make them seem so easy. Mad talent. I really enjoy all of them. Keep painting.


----------

